# Sushi - welche Fische?



## Sockeye (28. April 2003)

Da ich nun mal auserkoren wurde auf der Vatertagsparty auf Hitra Sushis zu bereiten, komm ich langsam ind Grübeln:

Makrele schmeckt mir nicht und ist für Sushi / Sashimi Anfänger nicht gerade der beste Einstieg.

Den gemästeten und antibiotisch versorgten Zuchtlachsen trau ich nicht und sind für meinen Geschmack zu fettig.

Welchen Fisch, den wir möglicherweise auf Hitra fangen werden eignet sich noch?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar,

Sockeye


----------



## heinzi (28. April 2003)

Würde mich auch interessieren.:q Denkbar wäre Rotbarsch. Mein japanischer Kollege war in Norge und den Pollack roh gegessen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2003)

Letzten Endes kann man jeden Fisch roh essen. Vorausetzung ist absolute Frische (solte in Norge ja kein Problem sein).
Wobei sehr fetthaltige Fische wie Makrelen, oder Hering nicht unbedingt mein Geschmack sind.
Lumb würde ich nicht empfehlen, weil die im Sommer oft mit Würmern befallen sind.
Wegen der Würmer die Fische bwz. Filets auf jeden Falls gut durchsuchen und sicherstellen, dass keine mehr im Fisch sind.


----------



## wodibo (28. April 2003)

Vom Fleisch her würde ich Rotbarsch, Pollak, Köhler und den Leng für genießbar halten. Auf jeden Fall stelle ich mich als Versuchskaninchen zum Verkosten zur Verfügung. 
Hab zwar noch nie solch Zeugs gegessen aber genau deshalb muß ich es probieren :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2003)

So sehe ich das auch wodi: Erst mal immer probieren!!:m 
Wenns nix für mich ist, kann man beim zweiten Mal immer noch was anderes essen. 
Wenn man aber was nicht probiert, können einem auch ungeahnte Gaumenfreuden entgehen!

Ob man in Norge wasabi (den japanischen extrem schafren Meerrettich) bekommt, der zum Sushi gehört, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## til (28. April 2003)

Super zum Rohessen ist auf jeden Fall Seeteufel = Breiflabb.
Hab ich mal als Carpaccio gehabt. Ok, ist kein sushi, aber auch roh uns sehr gut. Ausser dem Seeteufel hatte ich noch Lachs und Heilbutt auf dem Teller. Aber den Seeteufel fand ich am besten.


----------



## Sockeye (28. April 2003)

Danke für die Tipps :m 

Schaun wir mal was wir fangen werden. Ich werde dann euere Kühltuhen plündern :m 

@wodibo

Dich werde ich direkt auf dem Boot als Vorkoster einstellen :q 

@heinzi

In Alaska gabs immer Streitereien, da normalerweise die Guides die Lachseier für Köder bekommen und die japanischen Gäste immer mit gierigen Augen am Filetiertisch standen um sich den Glibber direkt reinzuziehen.

@Thomas9904

Die restlichen Zutaten bringe ich mit. Ich werde hauptsächlich Maki-Sushis machen.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2003)

> Die restlichen Zutaten bringe ich mit. Ich werde hauptsächlich Maki-Sushis machen.


Wird gut sein, da viel mitzubringen:q 
So wie ich die norwegischen Einkaufsmöglichkeiten kenne, wird Euch sonst niocht viel anderes übrig bleiben, als den Fisch einzufrieren oder Stockfisch draus zu machen.:m


----------



## chippog (29. April 2003)

haben im mai zweitausendzwei am romsdalsfjord auch sushi selber gemacht. mein absoluter favorit war zwar etwas unerwartet, da ja extrem mager, wittling! wir hatten dorsch, köhler, seelachs (na gut, war ein schlechter scherz), kliesche, knurrhahn, lachs (vor ort gekauft; ist halt doch lecker) und eben wittling. von den zwanzig portionen haben wir zu viert gut die hälfte gegessen.... was die in norge wohl hatten und was für micht ein absolutes muss zu sushi ist, ist avocado. da drück ich mir schon mal eine so nebenbei, natürlich mit soja, wasabi und mariniertem ingwer versehen, stückchenweise zu den sushiteilen rein. fränkischer silvaner der trockenen (!) art oder ebensolcher frascati kommt gut dazu, bier natürlich auch. mein totaler absoluter sushifisch ist aber die makrele, wenn ich gesehen habe, wann und wie sie gestorben ist, sprich frisch gefangen, abgestochen, dass das blut ausläuft, gleich auf eis(!!!!!), vor dem einfrieren in dreiecksfilets geschnitten, so dass keine gräten, auch nicht die von der seitenlinie, mit dabei sind, fein säuberlich eingetütet, vierundzwanzig stunden eingefroren, angetaut, aufgeschnitten und auf reiskissen mit den üblichen zutaten verschlungen. genau so verfahre ich mit allem fisch, den ich vom haken roh in den mund bringen will. der vorteil von roher makrele ist übrigens, dass sie, richtig behandelt, im vergleich zu einer gegahrten solchen nur zirka zehn prozent nach makrele schmeckt und dann auch noch die besten zehn prozent. ob ihr die äussere dünne haut dran lasst, ist echt geschmacksache. makrele zum sushiessen kaufen, nur über meine leiche!!! falls ihr vor ort kammmuscheln kriegen solltet, wäre das ja auch eine prima sushizutat, dann aber doch vorher gedünstet. ähnlich würde ich es bei tintenfischen machen, falls ihr welche erbeutet. an sonsten würde ich halt alle fischarten deren ich am tage vorher, magere arten auch zwei, drei tage vorher habhaft werden könnte, einmal ausprobieren. die meisten platten, rotbarsch, lippfische... und wie gesagt, unbedingt wittling, gerne ab drei vier hekto aufwerts, da leichter zu filetieren und meiner ansicht nach im zusammenhang auch besser im geschack. doch: nue dea fasuch macht kluch! chipp the sushimonster (fast einmal die woche)


----------



## Sockeye (6. Juni 2003)

So, die Norge-Fische wurden durchprobiert. Auf Platz eins ist eindeutig der <b>Köhler</b> gelandet.

Das Filet vom Baby-Köhler (ein bissel überm Mindestmaß und kleiner als die Käseköhler), schmeckt roh einfach sagenhaft lecker.


Also: fürs nächste Mal der Snack auf dem Boot. Frisch gefangene Köhler (erst schälen und würfeln :q) mit meiner Sushi-Sauce (Braune Sojasauce + ordentlich Whasabi)


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Juni 2003)

@ Sockeye

War echt legger Dein Sushi.
Wo bekomme ich das Whasabi her?


----------



## leierfisch (6. Juni 2003)

@ Michi

Asiashop:m


----------



## chippog (6. Juni 2003)

lieber schön dünn schneiden, damit ihr auch keine nematoden, spulwürmer, verschluckt! das ist der spass nicht wert!!! oder eben die nicht zu dicken filets vierundzwanzig stunden einfrieren und dann würfeln und siehe oben verspeisen. vergesst aber den marinierten ingwer nicht und eine gerade eben reife avocado, ich sach euch .... schmatzt chippog, welcher aber doch mehr auf makrelensushi steht.


----------



## Jirko (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AndreasBln _
> * ... wer kann denn mal so alle zutaten dazu geben ;+ *



hallo andy,

habe beim stöbern ne interessante seite gefunden klickst du hier...

... werde in kürze auch selber mal sushi mit hilfe dieser anleitungen machen. mal schaun was draus wird. #h


----------



## Sockeye (20. Juni 2003)

*1. Sashimi*

Für Sushi-Einsteiger ist es nicht so einfach zu essen, da es sich im Prinzip um in Streifen geschnittenen, rohen Fisch handelt.

Zutaten:

möglichst Fettfisch; Lachs, Makrele, fatty Thuna Bauchfleisch oder aus dem Kopfansatz
Wasabi (scharfer grüner Meerrettich, in Tuben oder als Pulver zum Anrühren
*braune* Sojasauce
Gari (eingelegter Ingwer in Scheiben)

Zubrereitung:

Den Fisch in kleine Häppchen schneiden. Dabei auf eine schöne Ausrichtung der Maserung achten.(Speziell bei Lachs)

Ein Schälchen mit Soaja Sauce mit dem Wasabi verfeinern (je nach Geschmack  )

Ein Schälchen vom eigelegten Ingwer als Beilage.

http://www.er.uqam.ca/pasteur/e342674/images/sashimi.jpg[IMG]
[B]2. Suschi[/B]

Zutaten:

 wie Sashimi
Klebereis
Reisessig


Zubereitung:

1 Teil Reis und 2 Teile Wasser zum Kochen bringen. 
5-10 Minuten Köcheln lassen (bis alles Wasser weg ist)
Den Reis in eine Holzschale umfüllen und unter vorsichtiger Zugabe von Reisessig (5-6 Esslöffel)  abkühlen (Handwarm)

Den Reis zu 3x2x5cm grossen Klopsen formen und mit einem Streifen Fisch belegen. Die Fischstreifen auf der Reisseite dünn mit Wasabi einschmieren (klebt besser)

[IMG]http://www.coara.or.jp/~sueyoshi/food01/image/sushi_amaebi1.jpg

*3. Maki-Sushi:*

ist sehr gut auf dem Link von <b>Jirko</b> beschrieben.


Immer daran denken, dass das Auge mittisst! Anrichten ist die halbe Miete


----------



## chippog (22. Juni 2003)

@ sockeye! klasse beitrag! bei den fotos läuft mir der wasserfall nur so aus dem mund heraus. leider hat aber mein sushiladen schon zu, sonst hätte ich mir noch eben eine portion weggedrückt! chipp


----------



## jackcrevalle (10. Juli 2003)

schon mal kugelfisch probiert?


nur ein scherz... kann man eigentlich auch aus suesswasserfischen suschi machen?


----------



## jackcrevalle (10. Juli 2003)

ich meine welche suesswasserfische kann man zu suschi machen ? ich wuerd des mal gerne ausprobieren, doch kam ich bis jetzt beim filetieren noch nie auf die idee den fisch so wie der ist, roh zu verspachteln. [ueberwindung]


----------



## bine (15. Juli 2003)

Es wäre super, wenn jemand verraten könne, aus welchen Süsswasserfischen man so was leckeres machen kann. Seitdem ich in Hitra Sockeye´s Sushi probiert habe, würde ich mir auch gerne so was mal selbst machen, aber bei uns in Bayern gibts keine Salzwasserfische in den Seen!! Hab´s auf Dorsch schon probiert.....!!!! ;-)) War aber nix!

Also an alle:
welche Süsswasserfische sind geeignet????

Es dankt Euch Bines Magen!!!!


----------



## ZigyM (15. Juli 2003)

Sehr gut für Sushi ist Zander geeignet. Bei uns in Düsseldorf in den japanischen Supermärkten liegt er direkt neben Lachs und Thunfisch, wobei auch die fast weisse Farbe eine Rolle spielt, da auch beim Sushi das Auge mitisst.


----------



## chippog (21. Juli 2003)

alle lachsfische müssten doch eigentlich auch gehen? forelle, saibling, renke, äsche, stint?! nematodenkontrolle gerade bei stint gehört dann aber wohl wie eigentlich grundsätzlich bei rohem fisch mit zum geschäft! sicherheitshalber mindestens vierundzwanzig stunden einfrieren (wenn die stücke nicht zu gross sind, sonst länger). barsch klingt doch auch interessant? weiss jemand genauer bescheid? chippog


----------



## jjenzen (21. Juli 2003)

*URL*

Hi,

eine der, meineserachtens, besten und informativsten japanisch Essen + Sushiseiten findet ihr hier.

Unter anderem kann man hier nachlesen, welche Fischarten wie fürs Sushi verwendet werden (denn nicht allen Fisch kann man Roh essen. Markrele zum Bsp. sollte nur gesäuert gegessen werde etc....)

Eine Auflistung der verwendbaren Süßwasserfische findet ihr hier.

P.S.: Sushi essen macht süchtig! 

P.P.S.': ganz wichtig!!! Süßwasserfische sollten niemals roh gegessen werden. (Ausnahme: Zuchtlachs)


----------



## chippog (23. Juli 2003)

@ jjenzen! danke für den gediegenen tipp! eine echt "leckere" heimseite! habe den meister derselben noch näher zum thema befragt. bin bespannt, ober er sich äussert. dann mehr. chipp on the sushitripp


----------



## chippog (27. Juli 2003)

der meister hat geantwortetet und zwar ausführlich! hier noch mal die homepageadresse zum mitschreiben: http://www.japankueche-net.de
da er mir die erlaubnis erteilt hat, hier nun sein text:

Was die Süßwasserfische betrifft, so gibt es außer der Gefahr der Nematoden leider bei ihnen auch noch eine erhöhte Gefahr bakterieller Verunreinigung. Diese ist aber leider nur durch Garen zu beseitigen. Es werden zwar in Japan auch ab und zu in ländlichen Regionen Süßwasserfische roh gegessen, aber das hat auch dort zu viel Problemen mit Nematoden und sonstigen Erkrankungen geführt! (Sie hätten es eigentlich wissen müssen) Was die Nematoden bei Salzwasserfischen und beim Wildlachs betrifft, so wird vorgeschrieben, die Fische für mindestens 48 Stunden einzugefrieren. (24 Stunden reichen nicht aus!). Man sollte aber trotzdem jeden Fisch genau ansehen und niemals einen verwenden, der befallen ist! Die Einfriermethode dient nur zur Sicherheit, falls der Befall noch so gering ist, daß man ihn noch nicht erkennt.

Makrelen werden normalerweise (wie (auf obiger homepage; chippogs anmerkung) beschrieben) gesalzen und gesäuert, wobei man beim Vorgehen nach der japanischen Art einen anderen Geschmack erhält, als ihn die hier in Europa sauer eingelegten Fische haben. Danach sind die Makrelen zwar auch noch roh, aber man kann sie verwenden. Der Fisch muß aber lange genug ziehen, daß es bis innen durchgezogen ist. Dieses Verfahren gilt wie beschrieben für alle Fische, die mit Silberhaut serviert werden ("Hikarimono") (Daß man die zähe Außenhaut oberhalb der Silberschicht dann noch abziehen muß, ist ja wohl ohnehin klar...)

Diese 48 Stunden (einfrieren; chippogs anmerkung) wurden meines Wissens von staatlichen Lebensmittelexperten speziell für die Verwendung von Wildlachs in rohem Zustand (Sushi, Sashimi) festgelegt, da der Lachs ja im Laufe seines Lebens sowohl im Süßwasser als auch im Salzwasser lebt. Die lange Zeit kommt daher, er einen relativ hohen Fettanteil hat, was die Wirksamkeit des Einfrierens verringert, da Fett nicht so gut gefriert. Bei Zuchtlachs hingegen besteht normalerweise keine Gefahr, da dieser ja aus kontrollierter Umgebung kommt. So ist die Maßnahme für ihn auch nicht vorgeschrieben.

Für Makrelen könnten die 12h vielleicht auch reichen, aber wenn sie sehr fett sind, sollte man sie eben so wie den Lachs behandeln! Es ist halt immer eine Frage des Fettgehaltes. Die Dicke hat nur einen Einfluß auf die Einfrierzeit, die aber ohnehin nicht mitgerechnet wird. Als Temperatur genügen unabhängig von der Dicke immer -18...-23°C. Was ranzige Makrelen betrifft, so bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung, die schmecken
nicht mehr! Die Methode mit dem Salz und dem japanischen Reisessig ist übrigens geschmacklich auch nicht ganz zu verachten und hat auch einen doppelten Konservierungseffekt: Zum Einen wírd der Fisch vor dem Verderben und zum Anderen auch vor dem Ranzigwerden bewahrt. Ich mache jedenfalls da keine Experimente und bleibe in den seltenen Fällen,
in denen ich hier Makrelen verwende bei der bewährten japanischen Methode...

Viele Grüße, Jörn Menning

soweit jörn und vielen dank! das ist bis jetzt da fundierteste, was ich zum thema auftreiben konnte. selber nehme ich mir doch weiterhin die freiheit makrele grätenfrei, hautfrei, eingefroren und unbehandelt beim sushi zu verwenden. da die dreieckfilets, die ich für das sushi einfriere nicht dicker als maximal drei zentimeter sind. hoffe ich mal das mindestens vierundzwanzig und höchstens achtundvierzig stunden eingefroren ausreichen, auch wenn die makrelen die ich verwende im herbst gefangen werden und damit am fettesten sind. hingegen werde ich beim nächsten mal definitiv einen vergleich mit den nach jörns rezept marinierten makrelenfilets machen. chippog


----------



## 4zap (27. Juli 2003)

Mein letzten Zander habe ich zu Sushi verarbeitet, ganz dünne Scheiben. Große Barsche sind auch nicht zu verachten. Ferner ist gegrillter Aal (Unagi) sehr beliebt und mit etwas sesam und zuckersüsser Soyasosse ein wahres Gedicht. 
Wasabi gibts als Konzentrat in Tuben im Asiashop. Aber nicht dran lecken, sonst juckt die Kopfhaut. Zum Mitnehmen geeignet. Einfach mit Meerettich verrühren und schwitzen. Ingwer gibts auch im Asiashop, fertig eingelegt und eingeschweißt in Plastik.

Von Würmern oder sonstige Parasiten habe ich bislang noch nie was gehört.....gehen die auf den Mensch über.? war mir neu bis auf irgendso'n Bandwurm.

Aus dem Salzwasser eignen sich besonders auch thunfisch für Sushi. Das Fleisch ist sehr zart und zerschmelzt auf der Zunge. 
Mit roher Makrele kann man mich jagen auch mit Surimis (Krebsfleischimitat)! Aber Ebis und Amaebis könnt ich tonnenweise essen. (Garnelen gekocht und roh)

auch sehr zu empfehlen ist roher gehackter Fisch, mit Zwiebeln fein gehackt und mit reis in ne Algenrolle gepackt.


----------



## chippog (28. Juli 2003)

ohne es zu wissen, vermute ich mal, dass es mit süsswasserfischen sicherlich oft keine probleme gibt. wenn es aber welche gibt, na dann prost mahlzeit. ganz abgesehen von den krankheitlichen folgen wird der sushieifer der betroffenen sicherlich einen gewaltigen knick erleiden.

das mit surimi und makrele sehe ich genau so, ausser, wenn die makrele hakenfangfrisch gleich auf eis, so schnell wie möglich filetiert und unmittelbar danach (!!!) eingefroren wird! kaufen, und solle sie noch so frisch sein..., würde ich sie nicht mal für nichtsushigerichte, allerhöchstens als köder... aber so ganz richtig echt frisch, möchte ich wirklich nicht drauf verzichten wollen. das mit dem rohen gehackten fisch nebst dito zwiebeln,  genau dass werde ich doch glatt mal mit makrele probieren. chippog


----------



## Sockeye (22. September 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

nochmal für Bine hochhol...


----------



## sebastian (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

Nur so eine frage aber wo bekomm ich frischen unbehandelten Lachs ?
Was für einen Reis nehm ich am besten ? muss ich den Reis mit irgendwas behandeln ?
Muss ich mit dem Lachs irgendwas machen außer ihn zu schneiden ?
Wie macht man Lachsfilet absolut grätenfrei ?

Danke im Voraus 

auf der sushi seite steht "Nur Zuchtlachs verwenden oder zuvor für 48 Stunden tiefgefrieren !!!"
jetzt denk ich mir da gehts wohl um die frische deswegen Frage 1, nur was passiert beim 48 tieffrieren ?






PS: Bin Lachssushi esser und seit ich gesehen hab wie in meinem Lieblingssushirestaurant, welches ich schon ein paar mal im Jahr besucht habe , 2 Köche mit der Hand in die Suppe gegriffen haben und wie sie dann fleisch aus der suppe gekostet haben und wieder reingegriffen haben naja.
Und teuer is es auch immer GEWESEN hehe  :q


----------



## chippog (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

alle fragen kann ich nicht beantworten, nur so viel, zuchtlachse sind wohl irgendwie auf nematoden geprüft, gar dagegen medikamentiert? na und wildlachse eben nicht. desshalb sollen die nemis per frieren ermordet werden. als reis nimmst du am besten dafür vorgesehenen japanischen(?) sushireis. der wird auf bestimmte art gekocht, schnell abgekühlt und mit reisweinesseig oder so gemischt. das liesst du am besten auf eine der vielen sushiheimseiten... du solltest es unbedingt mal mit selbstgefangener, betäubter und mit kehlschnitt getöteter, direkt auf eis gelegte und vierundzwanzig stunden eingefrorener makrele versuchen. super! vor dem einfrieren filetiere ich die makrele. die dünne feste haut ziehe ich vor dem essen ab.


----------



## Hummer (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

Mein Freund Stefan beichtete mit hochrotem Kopf , daß er, kaum volljährig, mit seinen Kumpels ein Pornokino besuchte  #d 

Was das ganze mit Sushi zu tun hat? ;+ 

Ende der siebziger Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts durften wohl keine Pornofilme als Hauptfilm gezeigt werden und so mußten die erwartungsfrohen Jungmänner zuerst ein Kulturprogramm der besonderen Art über sich ergehen lassen  :q 

Gezeigt wurde ein Schwarzweiss-Film aus den Nachkriegsjahren, der über die Fischer des Salzhaffs berichtete.
Diese fingen Zander, filetierten einen sofort und aßen die Filets roh auf einer Butterstulle. 

An den nachfolgenden Film kann Stefan sich nicht mehr erinnern. Behauptet er. |engel: 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## chinook (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man in Norge wasabi (den japanischen extrem schafren Meerrettich) bekommt, der zum Sushi gehört, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


 
 Nein, Wasabi ist kein Meerrettich. Es schmeckt zwar so, ist aber ein Blattgemüse. Ich habs mit eigenen Augen gesehen.

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Hummer (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, kann´s auf dieser Seite nachlesen. Allerdings besteht die Wasabi-Imitation, die hierzulande meist zum Sushi serviert wird, aus dem uns bekannten Meerrettich mit Farbstoff.
Beim Original-Wasabi werden nicht die Blätter, sondern der Wurzelstock verarbeitet. Die Blätter werden aber auch verwendet, um ein dem Original ähnliches Produkt herzustellen.
Allerdings sprach Thomas von Japanischem Meerrettich und das ist der deutsche Name für Wasabia japonica.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## chinook (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, kann´s auf dieser Seite nachlesen. Allerdings besteht die Wasabi-Imitation, die hierzulande meist zum Sushi serviert wird, aus dem uns bekannten Meerrettich mit Farbstoff.
> Beim Original-Wasabi werden nicht die Blätter, sondern der Wurzelstock verarbeitet. Die Blätter werden aber auch verwendet, um ein dem Original ähnliches Produkt herzustellen.
> Allerdings sprach Thomas von Japanischem Meerrettich und das ist der deutsche Name für Wasabia japonica.
> 
> ...


 Solange es grün ist und ungefärbt kann es nicht von "unter der Erde" stammen.


 -chinook


----------



## Hummer (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



> Solange es grün ist und ungefärbt kann es nicht von "unter der Erde" stammen.



Stimmt auch wieder. Leider war ich noch nicht in Japan, ist die dort servierte Paste immer grün?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## DerStipper (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

ich hab mal gehört mit Ukulei könnte man gut machen weiß aber nich genau#c |kopfkrat


----------



## Hummer (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

So, ich habe mal eine e-mail an Pacific Farm geschickt und tatsächlich eine Antwort auf diese brennende Frage der Wasabi-Farbe, die hoffentlich außer Chinook und mir noch andere Sushi-Liebhaber interessiert , bekommen.

Das Rhizom (zu deutsch etwas verwirrend Wurzelstock) des Wasabi befindet sich nur zu einem kleinen Teil unter der Erde, von dort gehen die eigentlichen Wurzeln ab. Vom größeren, überirdischen und grünen Teil gehen die Stengel mit den Blättern ab.

Um nach diesem kleinen botanischen Ausflug wieder den Bogen zu unseren beflossten Freunden zu schlagen: Die beste Konsistenz erhält die Wasabi-Paste angeblich, wenn man den Wurzelstock auf einer Reibe, die mit Haifischhaut bespannt ist, verarbeitet.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## chippog (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

kuck, hab ich doch, getrocknete dornhaiflosse! kein problem, hummer! wer sowas nicht zu hause hat, sollte mal in der zoologischen handlung unter hundefutter und so nachschaun, da gibt es öfter mal haifischflossen... da frage ich mich doch gleich, wie das eigentlich mit heringshai ist, geht der auch so als sushi? chippog, sushifan grüsst aus göteborg mit mindestens fünfzehn sushiläden!


----------



## sebastian (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> alle fragen kann ich nicht beantworten, nur so viel, zuchtlachse sind wohl irgendwie auf nematoden geprüft, gar dagegen medikamentiert? na und wildlachse eben nicht. desshalb sollen die nemis per frieren ermordet werden. als reis nimmst du am besten dafür vorgesehenen japanischen(?) sushireis. der wird auf bestimmte art gekocht, schnell abgekühlt und mit reisweinesseig oder so gemischt. das liesst du am besten auf eine der vielen sushiheimseiten... du solltest es unbedingt mal mit selbstgefangener, betäubter und mit kehlschnitt getöteter, direkt auf eis gelegte und vierundzwanzig stunden eingefrorener makrele versuchen. super! vor dem einfrieren filetiere ich die makrele. die dünne feste haut ziehe ich vor dem essen ab.




und wo krieg ich guten reis und lachs ?


----------



## chinook (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe mal eine e-mail an Pacific Farm geschickt und tatsächlich eine Antwort auf diese brennende Frage der Wasabi-Farbe, die hoffentlich außer Chinook und mir noch andere Sushi-Liebhaber interessiert , bekommen.
> 
> Das Rhizom (zu deutsch etwas verwirrend Wurzelstock) des Wasabi befindet sich nur zu einem kleinen Teil unter der Erde, von dort gehen die eigentlichen Wurzeln ab. Vom größeren, überirdischen und grünen Teil gehen die Stengel mit den Blättern ab.


 
 Danke, hochinteressant. 

 Ich hab mal in China das Kraut (sieht in etwa so aus wie Brunnkresse, ist es vielleicht sogar (besser: was aehnliches oder verwandtes)) gesehen. Daher nahm ich bisher an, dass sei die Grundsubstanz. Aber nun weiss ich es ja besser.

 Sicher ist nur: es ist kein Rettich.

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## ZigyM (12. November 2004)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

@Hummer

vielen Dank für den tollen Link bzgl. Wasabi. Da es nächste Woche anscheinend frostfrei zu werden scheint, werde ich meine Wasabi japonica dann mal ausgraben und verarbeiten, wie dort angegeben. Ich hoffe, daß auch einige Jungpflanzen für das nächste Jahr anfallen werden.
Das Bild zeigt die Pflanze im März mit Blütenstand.


----------



## geomujo (24. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

Zu meinem Erstaunen, hat Yoko-Sushi in Potsdam auch seit Neuestem Zander-Sushi im Programm. Zufällig hab ich auch mitbekommen wie der gefrorene Fisch gerade angeliefert wurde - von einem dt. Fischhändler in Küstennähe. Hab mich damals gewundert, warum die Zander geliefert bekommen. Nun ist klar warum. Die Filets waren ungefähr so groß wie von einem 50er Zetti.

Jedenfalls habe ich mich GEGEN den Zander und FÜR den Lachs entschieden. Ein gut 10-fach höherer Fettgehalt lässt mich instiktiv zum Lachs greifen. Wer eine Wampe hat - für den ist der Zander im Sushi sicherlich eine gute Alternative. Für mich sind Fettfische die wirklichen Edelfische


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Zu meinem Erstaunen, hat Yoko-Sushi in Potsdam auch seit Neuestem Zander-Sushi im Programm. Zufällig hab ich auch mitbekommen wie der gefrorene Fisch gerade angeliefert wurde - von einem dt. Fischhändler in Küstennähe. Hab mich damals gewundert, warum die Zander geliefert bekommen. Nun ist klar warum. Die Filets waren ungefähr so groß wie von einem 50er Zetti.
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich mich GEGEN den Zander und FÜR den Lachs entschieden. Ein gut 10-fach höherer Fettgehalt lässt mich instiktiv zum Lachs greifen. Wer eine Wampe hat - für den ist der Zander im Sushi sicherlich eine gute Alternative. Für mich sind Fettfische die wirklichen Edelfische



Ich hab n Stück frischen Zander schon roh probiert.
War nicht schlecht. 

Aber sollte man von der Zubereitung von Süßwasserfischen als Sushi nicht absehen ? Hab danach mal sowas gehört.


----------



## geomujo (24. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

Mein Kenntnisstand ist der, dass gerade Salzwasserfische sträker mit Parasiten zu kämpfen haben als Binnenfische. Aber ich bin kein Experte dafür.

Roh ist keinerlei Sushi. Es wird immer postuliert, weil der Fisch nicht heiß gegart wird. Stattdessen kommt eine kalte Fermentierung über den Reisweisessig zustande. Ich würd das mal am ehesten mit dem Pökeln vergleichen, auch wenn es nicht direkt miteinander vergleichbar ist.

Dritte Variante ist das Lufttrocknen (Stockfisch) wie es im nördlichen Europa gerne mit Fisch und in Frankreich mit der Salami gemacht wird. Richtig roh dürfte er kaum verkauft werden. Was du privat machst ist dein Ding. Ich hab auch schon rohe Zanderstücken probiert beim Filitieren. Schmeckt halt nach Nichts. Aber es war enorm zartes Fleisch dass man kautechnisch ohne Probleme hätte roh essen können.


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



geomujo schrieb:


> ... Ich hab auch schon rohe Zanderstücken probiert beim Filitieren. Schmeckt halt nach Nichts. Aber es war enorm zartes Fleisch dass man kautechnisch ohne Probleme hätte roh essen können.



 Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. Wunderbar zart und mit entsprechender Sauce bestimmt toll.
 Ich werd nochmal n Stück mit Wasabi und Sojasauce probieren.

 Hab auch mal Aland nur mit Zitronensaft "gegart". 
 Geschmacklich auch ok, aber die Textur vom Fleisch fand ich nicht so dolle.


----------



## Justsu (25. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Roh ist keinerlei Sushi. Es wird immer postuliert, weil der Fisch nicht heiß gegart wird. Stattdessen kommt eine kalte Fermentierung über den Reisweisessig zustande. Ich würd das mal am ehesten mit dem Pökeln vergleichen, auch wenn es nicht direkt miteinander vergleichbar ist.



Also meines Wissens nach kommt der Essig in den Reis und der Fisch völlig "unbehandelt" oben drauf. Durch die Säure und Fermentation würde das Fischeiweiß ja auch denaturieren und damit "weiß/milchig" wie beim Garen mit Hitze werden!

Ich habe mal Zandertartar gemacht, das war köstlich!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

Süsswasserfische sind in der Regel weitaus stärkerer Keimbelastung ausgesetzt. FIsch aus klaren Gewässern wie Bergseen, Bodensee und schnellfließenden Fließgewässern ohne intensive Landwirtschaft und Abwasser- Regenwassereinleitung würde ich auch nach dem Durchführen als Sushi einsetzen. 

Ansonsten würde ich Salzwasserfisch bevorzugen, den aber auch nur nachdem er durchgefroren war.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

Zander wird doch total überbewertet, nur das weiße, grätenfreie und neutral schmeckende Filet macht ihn interessant für den Verbraucher.
Am fast nicht vorhandenen Geschmack kann es jedenfalls nicht liegen?
Seefisch schmeckt in der Regel würziger und hat überhaupt erst mal einen Eigengeschmack,  muss deshalb nicht zwingend mit irgend welchen Gewürzen aufgewertet werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Roh ist keinerlei Sushi. Es wird immer postuliert, weil der Fisch nicht heiß gegart wird. Stattdessen kommt eine kalte Fermentierung über den Reisweisessig zustande.



Was du hier schreibst, traf früher auf das "Ur-Sushi" zu, wo der Fisch in gekochtem Reis eingelegt wurde, um ihn haltbar zu machen. Das war Fermentierung (den Reis hat man nach der Fermentierung übrigens weggeworfen).

Heute wird Sushi typischerweise mit rohem oder teils halt auch mit geräuchertem Fisch zubereitet.

Wer sich für Details interessiert, sollte sich mal dieses Video anschauen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbucAp3-ahg

Ich habe das Glück, in den USA einen dänischen Freund zu haben, dessen Frau Japanerin ist. Die setzt selbst in meinem Lieblings-Sushi-Restaurant in North Carolina nicht mal den Fuß über die Türschwelle, weil sie ganz andere Qualitätsansprüche hat. Und wenn sie selbst Sushi zubereitet: Hammer!!


----------



## geomujo (25. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

Womöglich hängt es auch von der individuellen Zubereitung ab. Bestelle ich Sushi mit Aal - der ist i.d.R. mind. geräuchert oder gebraten und niemals roh.

Und Ja - Zander wird auch meiner Meinung nach etwas überbewertet. Ich kann mir das nur mit der Angst der Deutschen vor ein paar Gräten erklären.

Als ich im privaten Nicht-angelnden Freundeskreis mal Stück Zander angeboten hab, kam stets die Furcht vor Gräten zur Aussprache. Wer nimmt sich denn heute noch die Zeit einen Fisch im Ganzen zu verspeisen? Damit meine ich einen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten und ihn dann durch Zerlegen zu verzehren. Kaum einer. Meist die Älteren.

Nein am (nicht vorhandenen) Geschmack des Zanders kann es nicht liegen.

Ein Sushi mit Makele habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen. Dieser Fisch zählt zu meinen absoluten Lieblingen.

Ich frag mal unseren Halb-Japanischen Studienkollegen an der Uni mal  wie er es mit Sushi in Deutschland hält. Ich weiß nur, dass er den Reis aus der Mensa konsequent ablehnt 

PS: Ist Aal ein typisch japanischer Sushi-Fisch?
Ich hab bei all meinem Rumtreiben auf jap. Tackleseiten NIE was von Aal gelesen - geschweige denn von spezialisiertem Aal-Tackle. Wie ist das zu erklärn?

Edit: Ja - ich hab ausversehen Keime mit Parasiten gleichgesetzt - was nicht gleichzusetzen ist


----------



## Justsu (27. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Womöglich hängt es auch von der individuellen Zubereitung ab. Bestelle ich Sushi mit Aal - der ist i.d.R. mind. geräuchert oder gebraten und niemals roh.
> 
> Und Ja - Zander wird auch meiner Meinung nach etwas überbewertet. Ich kann mir das nur mit der Angst der Deutschen vor ein paar Gräten erklären.
> 
> ...



Ja, Makrelen-Sushi ist tatsächlich relativ gängig, wobei ich zwei "Versionen" kenne, bei der einen ist das Fleisch in irgendeiner Weise "gegart", also weiß/Eiweiß denaturiert, in der anderen Variante ist das Fleisch roh (oder es erscheint zumindest so...)

Aal ist tatsächlich ein typischer Fisch in der japanischen Küche - nicht nur beim Sushi! Allerdings wird er meist (auch beim Sushi!) in einer süßlichen Marinade eingelegt und dann gegrillt... Einfach mal nach "Unagi" googlen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was du hier schreibst, traf früher auf das "Ur-Sushi" zu, wo der Fisch in gekochtem Reis eingelegt wurde, um ihn haltbar zu machen. Das war Fermentierung (den Reis hat man nach der Fermentierung übrigens weggeworfen).
> 
> Heute wird Sushi typischerweise mit rohem oder teils halt auch mit geräuchertem Fisch zubereitet.
> 
> ...



Dabei hast du doch noch Glück das Hiro Sakao ist doch gut und nicht weit weg, oder?

Susi mit Makrele finde ich persönlich nicht so prickelnd, die ist immer etwas tranig, kenne ich auch in roh oder gegrillt. Das Aal nur gegart geht liegt an an seiner Giftigkeit des Blutes und des Serums, welches erst mit Hitze denaturiert werden muss. Dann ist es harmlos und lecker.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Susi mit Makrele finde ich persönlich nicht so prickelnd, die ist immer etwas tranig,



Susi oder die Makrele?


----------



## u-see fischer (27. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Susi oder die Makrele?



Susi wahrscheinlich. |bigeyes :m

Wir haben eine japanische Bekannt und bei ihr auch schon richtiges japanisches Sushi gegessen. Waren auch mit ihr hier in Düsseldorf in japanischen Märkten einkaufen, Japaner lieben gerade die fettigen Fische bzw. die fettigen Stücke eines Fisches.

So kosten z.B. die fettigen Bauchlappen eines Tunfischs deutlich mehr als Stücke aus dem Rücken.
Habe auch mal die fettigen Stücke probiert, meins war das nicht, hinterließ tatsächlich einen tranigen Geschmack auf der Zunge.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Susi oder die Makrele?



Kommt auf die Susi an, da könnte man über die Makrele hinwegsehen


----------



## Kotzi (27. März 2018)

*AW: Sushi - welche Fische?*

Das beste Stück vom Thunfisch ist der Bauchlappen, in verschiedenen Fettigkeitsstufen von Chu-Toro bis O-Toro (oder so ähnlich geschrieben).
Richtig frisch geht da nichts drüber.
Aal wird entweder gedämpft, mariniert und dann gegrillt, oder mariniert und dann gegrill. Die Sauce ist in etwa eine dicke süße eingekochte Sojasacue mit ein paar anderen dezenten Zutaten.

In Japan bekommt man so ziemlich alles als Sushi was im Meer rumkreucht und von einem guten Sushikoch schmeckt fast alles. Manches wird noch geflämmt, manches wird gebeizt (oft auch Makrele mit ein bisschen Salz oder Säure) und manches bleibt roh. Essentiell ist die Qualität der Zutaten (hier in Deutschland selten auffindbar oder gegen unchristliche Beträge) und ganz wichtig! der richtige Schnitt. Falsch geschnitten wird die Konsistenz von manchem Fisch von butterzart zu Zäh. Ganz extrem zeigt sich Qualität und bearbeitung anhand von Tintenfisch. Richtig frischer und hochqualitativer Tintenfisch gut bearbeitet (ganz fein geschröpft) ist ein butterzarter Hochgenuss. Das billige TK Produkt ist eine geschmacksfreie Gummiplatte.

In Deutschland habe ich bisher nur in Großstädten (Köln, Berlin, Düsseldorf) wirklich gutes Sushi gefunden. Selber machen ist bei entsprechender Fischqualität aber kein Hexenwerk, auch mal Scholle probieren!

Ich kann dazu folgendes spottbilliges Buch empfehlen: 

Sushi. Über 70 unwiderstehliche Rezepte aus Japan 
von Katsuji Yamamoto und Roger W. Hicks (Autor)

In einfachen Schritten bebildert die Anleitung für gutes Sushi. Vom richtigen Schnitt, Fischauswahl,Reis kochen und wenn man will Rollen oder Nigeris formen.

Da wir zu gierig sind kommt die Schüssel Reis und alle Zutaten auf den Tisch. Dann werden die beliebig in die geviertelten Nori-Blätter eingeklappt und fertig.


----------

